# 12.50pm Madrid: Communication Weirdness



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 13, 2012)

Good Morning,

Just had a truly weird experience with the Private Message function to accept a " new pen friend follower " ... I had accepted the person yesterday. However, my Private Message Function kept continuing to show UNREAD MESSAGE. However, that was not the case ...

Finally, it is solved at moment ! 

I thought it a good idea to report it right away, as I have never had this happend since joining D.C. ( Christmas 2011 more or less ).

Thanks alot for doing a great job.
Have a nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the report.


----------

